# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spiraalproblemen

## vannie27

Ik heb nu ongeveer 3 maanden een spiraal,maar heel vaak hooftpijn en onder in de buik hele lichte steken wie kent dit en is dat normaal

----------


## Nora

Ik heb dit wel van een vriendin van mij gehoord. Dit heeft te maken dat je lichaam moet wennen aan de spiraal. De steken onder in je buik zijn weeverschijnselen. Mijn vriendin had er ongeveer een half jaar last van.

----------


## michelle1986

hallo,

ik had toen ik een spiraal had ook erg veel last van steken onderin mijn buik en buikpijn, na 2 jaar heb ik dan ook de knoop doorgehakt en hem er laten uithalen. nu heb ik nergens meer last van. want ik ken meer mensen die er last van hebben. een spiraal is niks voor mij.

succes ermee,..

----------


## niqueje20

hallo, ik heb sinds 3 weken een mirena spiraaltje nou het bevalt me echt niet.
eerst problemen met het inbrengen er zat een knoopje in t touwtje dus het lukte niet dus gestopt met inbrengen en een nieuwe moeten halen bij de apotheek en toen weer terug op dezelfde dag had al veel buikpijn ervan dus lag al met tranen in mn ogen met mn benen in de beugels in de hoop dat t nu wel zou lukken het ging moeizaam en dan ook nog 2 mannelijke artsen nou dat was geen pretje. nog meer buikpijn dan ik al had van de eerste poging en hevige bloedverlies ze hadden me verteld dat het bloedverlies na een week zou stoppen nou dat is dus niet waar heb nog steeds pijn en hevige bloedverlies word er gek van dus morgen weer naar de gyn om alles te controleren. en wat betreft het eruit laten halen wat jullie vraag en meningen zijn dat doet geen pijn het inbrengen doet pijn maar het verwijderen niet een keer hoesten en puffen en het is er binnen 2 sec. uit voordat je het in de gaten hebt heb nl voor mijn huidige spiraaltje er ook een gehad alleen heb die laten verwijderen en nou heb ik een nieuwe het mirena spiraaltje vandaar de ervaring met het laten verwijderen. nou succes meiden en hoop als jullie hetzelfde hebben gehad net als ik dat ik een reactie krijg. groetjes

----------


## niqueje20

hallo dames, ik heb nu sinds 3 weken t mirena spiraaltje terug laten zetten ik had hiervoor ook een spiraaltje maar heb die laten verwijderen wat geen pijn deed het was eruit binnen 2 sec. pijnloos een beetje puffen en hoesten en het is eruit. maar nu inmiddels heb ik weer opnieuw het mirena spiraaltje laten zetten die ik nu 3 weken heb en ellende van heb. hevige bloedingen en pijn in mn onderbuik om er gek van te worden. morgen naar de gyn. om het te laten controleren en vragen of het normaal is. heeft een van jullie ook deze ervaring? dan zou het fijn zijn om een reactie te krijgen. succes meiden groetjes

----------


## Tazaa

ik zit er over te denken een mirena spiraaltje te laten zetten weer, ik heb 8 jaar een koperspiraal gehad zonder problemen, maar toen wilde ik vorig jaar weer een laten plaatsen na een paar jaar geprobeert zwanger te raken, en toen beviel het me helemaal niet, ik had geen pijn of last ervan maar heel hevige bloedingen, gewoon een week of 2 ongesteld, en dat begon me na een paar maanden flink de keel uit te hangen, toen heb ik m weer weg laten halen, zonder pijn ook overigens, is zo gebeurt.
nu wil ik dus eigenlijk toch graag weer een anticonceptiemiddel omdat ik de onzekerheid zonder niet prettig vind, en dacht dat de mirena misschien wat is, omdat ik een spiraal op zich goed verdraag maar alleen de bloedingen die erger zijn niet fijn vind, en door het hormoon schijnt dat minder te worden...
maar als ik bovenstaand lees dan twijfel ik toch weer heel erg...
ben benieuwd naar meerdere ervaringen
groetjes Tazaa

----------


## niqueje20

> ik zit er over te denken een mirena spiraaltje te laten zetten weer, ik heb 8 jaar een koperspiraal gehad zonder problemen, maar toen wilde ik vorig jaar weer een laten plaatsen na een paar jaar geprobeert zwanger te raken, en toen beviel het me helemaal niet, ik had geen pijn of last ervan maar heel hevige bloedingen, gewoon een week of 2 ongesteld, en dat begon me na een paar maanden flink de keel uit te hangen, toen heb ik m weer weg laten halen, zonder pijn ook overigens, is zo gebeurt.
> nu wil ik dus eigenlijk toch graag weer een anticonceptiemiddel omdat ik de onzekerheid zonder niet prettig vind, en dacht dat de mirena misschien wat is, omdat ik een spiraal op zich goed verdraag maar alleen de bloedingen die erger zijn niet fijn vind, en door het hormoon schijnt dat minder te worden...
> maar als ik bovenstaand lees dan twijfel ik toch weer heel erg...
> ben benieuwd naar meerdere ervaringen
> groetjes Tazaa


hey tazaa,
ik ben zelf terug geweest naar de gynaecoloog ervoor en het schijnt normaal te zijn dat bloeden nou heb ik t advies gekregen om de pil erbij te slikken voorlopig tot het bloeden stopt. voor de rest heb ik er geen last van vind het een ideaal dat spiraaltje alleen dat bloeden dat hangt me ook de keel uit maar met het advies van de arts om de pil erbij te slikken tot het stopt heeft geholpen en heb nu nergens geen last meer van. ik heb al eerder eens een spiraaltje gehad (mirena) het hormoon spiraal en die werkt perfect ik werd niet meer ongesteld en ben prima beschermt tegen zwangerschap ik ben er in ieder geval wel over te spreken alleen was vorige week echt negatief omdat die bloedingen me de keel uithangen maar zoals ik al zei met het advies van de arts komt t goed je word overigens ook niet meer ongesteld sommige vrouwen heel klein beetje maar ik word niet meer ongesteld dus vind t ideaal  :Smile:  groetjes

----------


## niqueje20

> Ik heb nu ongeveer 3 maanden een spiraal,maar heel vaak hooftpijn en onder in de buik hele lichte steken wie kent dit en is dat normaal


hoi vannie,
die steken zijn normaal dat had ik het begin ook, je lichaam moet gewoon even wennen aan het spiraaltje het zit in je baarmoeder en die kent dat niet dus die moet wennen en dat voel je een beetje maar dat gaat na verloop van tijd wel weer over maar als dit echt een jaar blijft dan zou ik wel eens naar de gynaecoloog gaan  :Wink: 
groetjes

----------


## femmie

heeey 
ik heb 3dagen geleden ook een spiraal laten zetten nu heb ik er erg veel last van hele erge buikpijn en ben erg down daarom wou ik vragen of dat normaal is en hoelang dat zo is die buikpijn ook wou ik vragen of iemand weet na hoeveel tijd je seks mag hebben na het plaatsen want ik durf dat nu echt niet te hebben want ben bang dat ik iets kapot maak ofzo hoop wat te horen

groetjes

----------


## savrie

das normaal hoor die buikpijn,ja uw lichaam moet wennen aan iets wat daar normaal niet zit he!
zal wel overgaan hoor!!
in principe denk ik niet dat je echt moet wachten om betrekkingen te hebben!
heeft de gynicoloog u niet ingelicht daarover?
beetje op uw tanden bijten wat die buikpijn betreft!!

----------


## anjelier

hallo ik heb sinds sep 2007 in mirena laten plaatsen heel erg buikpijn gehad

ik dacht dat is een gewennings periode ,dus nu maar stoppen met vloeien maar helaas ik ben nu meer gaan vloeien ik vloei nu 2x per maand en wel 10 a13 dagen 
lekker hoor zo`n spiraal naar arts geweest echo gehad spiraal zit goed moet dus nog ff aankijken volgens hem kanhet bij sommige vrouwe wel 1 jaar duren voor dat hij z`n werk doet 
wie herkent dit

----------


## cabaretnaaldje

hai, ik heb hem sinds nov. 2007. Ik heb hetzelfde ook meer spotting zoals ze dat noemen. Ook hetzelfde zoals jij hebt. Volgens de gyn. moet ik het een half jaar volhouden en dan beslissen. Ik heb ook last van de hormonen ben zwaarder geworden is dat bij jou ook? Ik geef het tot mei en als het niet meer
gaat dan laat ik hem eruit halen. Want bij mij ging het om lange menstruaties
maar ik ben er nog niets mee opgeschoten

----------


## anjelier

Hallo,

ik krijg nu allemaal onderzoeken waarom dit nu zo gaat ,
ze snappen er niet veel van .ben wel erg moe en ik zie er niet uit 
en 2x perr maand ongesteld van 10 a14 dg vind ik geen spotting 
nu hebben ze bloed afgenomen daar is niets uitgekomen nu krijg 19 maart een water echo om te kijken wat er in m`n baar moeder gebeurt en m`n spiraal moet er dan uit gehaald worden

----------


## brunette19

Hallo Anjelier en Cabaratnaaldje,

5 maanden geleden heeft de gyneacoloog de mirena bij mij geplaatst omdat ik eigenlijk geen pil kon 'verdragen' (ivm altijd vloeien). Bij de mirena zou het inderdaad beter moeten worden, tot geen menstruatie meer (bij sommige vrouwen). Ik ben meer gaan vloeien en het inbrengen was echt pijnlijk, ik heb die dag niet meer kunnen werken, zo'n pijn had ik. In het begin menstrueerde ik 3 weken, de afgelopen 2 maanden waren dat er 4!!! Ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan omdat het niet meer leuk was... toen heb ik pillen gekregen die ik 10 dagen moest slikken. Die zouden ervoor zorgen dat ik die 10 dagen niet zou menstrueren en daarna zou ik goed moeten menstrueren en daarna zou het goed moeten zijn... sinds die pillen is het niet meer opgehouden. Afgelopen vrijdag ben ik bij de huisarts geweest dat ik de mirena zat was... hij kon niks anders meer voor mij bedenken dan de mirena eruit halen... dit was niet pijnlijk (zolang je maar ontspannen bent) Nu ben ik ECHT ongesteld... als het goed is moet ik nu na mijn menstruatie klaar zijn.,..... de komende 3 maanden heb ik even geen pil... om mijn baarboeder en lichaam tot rust te laten komen... 
daarna weer aan de pil, maar een zwaardere..... Hopen dat dat werkt... ben al 5 jaar bezig het juiste anticonteptiemiddel te vinden...

Tips voor het nemen van een besluit om de mirena te laten plaatsen: 
Bij iedereen werkt de mirena anders, bij de een is het een uitkomst bij de ander juist niet.... laat je daarom niet al teveel lijden door de reacties die worden geplaatst.... negatieve reacties worden vaker geplaatst dan positieve... praat goed met je huisarts/gyneacoloog en kijk wat er gebeurd...

----------


## niqueje20

> heeey 
> ik heb 3dagen geleden ook een spiraal laten zetten nu heb ik er erg veel last van hele erge buikpijn en ben erg down daarom wou ik vragen of dat normaal is en hoelang dat zo is die buikpijn ook wou ik vragen of iemand weet na hoeveel tijd je seks mag hebben na het plaatsen want ik durf dat nu echt niet te hebben want ben bang dat ik iets kapot maak ofzo hoop wat te horen
> 
> groetjes


Hey,

Het is heel normaal dat je last hebt van je buik en erg down bent. ik had dat ook, en wat seks betreft, dat mag meteen na het plaatsen tenzij je het niet hebt laten zetten toen je ongestelt was. als je niet ongestelt bent geweest tijdens het plaatsen dan moet je het een maand met condoom doen. Het kan wel enige tijd duren voordat de buikpijn weg is.

groetjes.

----------


## anjelier

hallo 
hier ben ik weer

heb gister een water echo gehad 
spiraal is er uit gehaald 
ik krijg 2 april een kijkoperatie ze hebben iets gevonden bij m`n eierstokken wat daar niet hoort te zitten,ze zijn er erg van geschrokken want het is in 2 weken tijd erg hard gegroeid en moet blijken bij de kijkoperatie of m`n eierstokken er uit moeten afwachten maar. 


> Hallo Anjelier en Cabaratnaaldje,
> 
> 5 maanden geleden heeft de gyneacoloog de mirena bij mij geplaatst omdat ik eigenlijk geen pil kon 'verdragen' (ivm altijd vloeien). Bij de mirena zou het inderdaad beter moeten worden, tot geen menstruatie meer (bij sommige vrouwen). Ik ben meer gaan vloeien en het inbrengen was echt pijnlijk, ik heb die dag niet meer kunnen werken, zo'n pijn had ik. In het begin menstrueerde ik 3 weken, de afgelopen 2 maanden waren dat er 4!!! Ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan omdat het niet meer leuk was... toen heb ik pillen gekregen die ik 10 dagen moest slikken. Die zouden ervoor zorgen dat ik die 10 dagen niet zou menstrueren en daarna zou ik goed moeten menstrueren en daarna zou het goed moeten zijn... sinds die pillen is het niet meer opgehouden. Afgelopen vrijdag ben ik bij de huisarts geweest dat ik de mirena zat was... hij kon niks anders meer voor mij bedenken dan de mirena eruit halen... dit was niet pijnlijk (zolang je maar ontspannen bent) Nu ben ik ECHT ongesteld... als het goed is moet ik nu na mijn menstruatie klaar zijn.,..... de komende 3 maanden heb ik even geen pil... om mijn baarboeder en lichaam tot rust te laten komen... 
> daarna weer aan de pil, maar een zwaardere..... Hopen dat dat werkt... ben al 5 jaar bezig het juiste anticonteptiemiddel te vinden...
> 
> Tips voor het nemen van een besluit om de mirena te laten plaatsen: 
> Bij iedereen werkt de mirena anders, bij de een is het een uitkomst bij de ander juist niet.... laat je daarom niet al teveel lijden door de reacties die worden geplaatst.... negatieve reacties worden vaker geplaatst dan positieve... praat goed met je huisarts/gyneacoloog en kijk wat er gebeurd...

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje beste Anjelier....
Ik wens je veel sterkte en succes,en weet dat we aan je denken!!!
Hopelijk blijkt het niets ernstigs te zijn!!!

----------


## anjelier

hallo agnes 
dank je wel voor je berichtje 

de operatie gaat waarschijnlijk deze week gebeuren 
ben gister weer naar ziekenhuis gegaan 
het ging niet helemaal goed met mij heb heel erg veel buikpijn 
kan bijna niet meer lopen van de pijn 
waarschijnlijk is het een cyste met bloed gevuld en die is 8 bij 7 cm groot 
kreeg gelijk te horen dat het me een eierstok zou gaan kosten.moet nu thuis gaan zitten tot de opname en zo niet word ik nu al opgenomen om te rusten 

jammer dan het is niets anders.
daarna maar even kijken of de spiraal er in weer in kan of iets anders verzinnen

----------

